# Holy ****** Toxic



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i was lurking the forums when my eyes gazed on this..










Pure awesomeness...

Can you give me a few pointers on the effects you used?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I have had a few requests about this one, let me see what I can come up with.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is my background layer, its just a simple gradient.












Layer #2 is just a simple grunge brush.










Layer #3 is an fractural render with a soft light blending mode (ignore the pattern in the corner it was something I tried that didn't work out)










Layer #4 Is the fleur, I touched it up with an eraser, I actually inserted it later which is why it looks rough now.










Layer #5 is a copy of the render with a gausian blur.











Layer #6 is a copy of the render again, this time no blur.










Layer #7 is is a copy of the render with a slight blur and 37% oppacity.










Layer #8 is a copy of the render with a high pass filter ran on it and blending mode set to overlay.










Layer #9 is some shading done with a large fade brush (as you can see I had tried a pattern overlay with some brushing that never worked out)










Layer #10 is the same render as layer 3 slightly smaller and flipped this time with a normal blending mode.










Layer #11 is just a brush I made by making a 12 X 1 pixel with alternative 3 pixel penciled an 3 pixel transparent.










Layer #12 is the same as as step 10 just moved over a couple pixels.










Layer #13 is another render I believe i erased part of it with a fade brush.










Layer #14 is some brush work with a large fade brush, I feel it works better as a lighting effect than the ones in the filters menu.










Layers #15,16 and Layer #17 are simple text, black text with a white outer glow.










Layer #18 is again some brush work with my custom brush.










I simply save it as a PSD file and a .PNG file, I close my document open the PNG and add as inner stroke to complete it.










I really hope this helps guys, I try hard to help as best I can to help you.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

very nice quick step by step guide Toxic. Another master piece sig as usual.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> very nice quick step by step guide Toxic. Another master piece sig as usual.


I completely agree. I had no idea how to make those things..............


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, that sig is pure class. Nice work per usual.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I put it up this way so you could see how its made, this is not the order or the steps. When making the sig I would start with the background and the render of the fighter and work backwards and forwards.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I am thrilled to see your work Toxic raise01:

even through it will be hard for you to catch Chileandude and Brian!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> very nice quick step by step guide Toxic. Another master piece sig as usual.


Believe me it wasn't that quick, I damn near timed out timed out and lost it all,



BobbyCooper said:


> I am thrilled to see your work Toxic raise01:
> 
> even through it will be hard for you to catch Chileandude!


Sounds like a challenge, BC, I will get your something for your sig request, don't worry.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The man does beautiful work. My sig makes me smile like 'hells yeah' every time I see it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Sounds like a challenge, BC, I will get your something for your sig request, don't worry.


my hands are shaking toxic^^ plzz take your time, there is no rush my friend


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Nice stuff Toxic Well put together..


----------

